# Residential number of receptacles on a circuit



## jar546 (Jul 10, 2013)

An electrician was hired to wire a new, small 1,200 square foot ranch home with 2 bedrooms.

All of the receptacles for the bathrooms, kitchen & laundry have been met.

As for the rest of the house, when it comes to the general use, non-dedicated receptacles, he has planned the following:

1-15 amp circuit for all lighting in the entire house.

1-15 amp circuit for all of the general use receptacles.  About 30 total.

Can this be done and still meet the electrical code?


----------



## fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

To my knowledge, not a sparky, there is no limit for residential recepts on a single circuit, but I'm sure you could probably do a calculation for the lighting circuit........


----------



## raider1 (Jul 10, 2013)

I agree with fatboy.

For residential there is no limit to the number of receptacles installed on a circuit.

But there is a minimum number circuits required to supply general purpose receptacles and lighting. 210.11(A) gives us the requirements for the minimum number of branch circuits.

210.11(B) requires that you evenly proportion the loads between the required branch circuits.

Chris


----------



## jar546 (Jul 10, 2013)

Let me clarify this further please.

If all of the required circuits are already in place and we are strictly talking about square footage for general lighting load, which does include receptacles, can this be done?

If the lighting circuit itself is calculated at 13A, can the 2nd 15A circuit handle the rest of the general purpose, un-designated with any load receptacles?

Basically all of the bedrooms, hallways, dining room, living room, exterior, etc. receptacles other than kitchen appliance, laundry, bathroom, etc..

I don't think anyone would wire this way but can they?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes. IMO as long as the required minimum number of circuits is already in place then I can have a circuit with 13 amps of lighting and 100 other receptacles.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jul 10, 2013)

Agree with fatboy and others. But, for inspection purposes, we use a rule of thumb of nine openings on 14, or twelve openings on 12. Going much over might kick in a requirement for a load calc. Good judgment is required. May go over a couple in a bedroom, for example, considering arc fault protection sorting, etc.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2013)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> Agree with fatboy and others. But, for inspection purposes, we use a rule of thumb of nine openings on 14, or twelve openings on 12. Going much over might kick in a requirement for a load calc. Good judgment is required. May go over a couple in a bedroom, for example, considering arc fault protection sorting, etc.


Are you saying you would fail a residential job that had 15 receptacles connected to the circuit?


----------



## jwelectric (Jul 10, 2013)

1200 square feet times 3 watts per square feet equals 36000

3600 volt amperes divided by 120 volts equals 30 amps

Using 15 amp breakers or fuses one would only need two in order to be code compliant. It wouldn’t matter if they were split on the lights and receptacles or one on one and the other on the other.

On a side note, the electrician should buy a new set of tires for their truck as they will be making many trips back to reset the breaker or replace the fuse.

For commercial except for multifamily dwellings and in guest rooms or guest suites of hotels and motels or industrial the rules are a little different.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jul 10, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> Are you saying you would fail a residential job that had 15 receptacles connected to the circuit?


No, but I might require a simple load calc. for the building file.


----------



## jwelectric (Jul 10, 2013)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> No, but I might require a simple load calc. for the building file.


Well here it is



			
				jwelectric said:
			
		

> 1200 square feet times 3 watts per square feet equals 360003600 volt amperes divided by 120 volts equals 30 amps
> 
> Using 15 amp breakers or fuses one would only need two in order to be code compliant. It wouldn’t matter if they were split on the lights and receptacles or one on one and the other on the other.
> 
> ...


----------

